# I shot the new Mathews today



## kevincox (Nov 29, 2008)

I shot the new Mathews speed bow today. It shoots 340 +fps. Its very fast but has quite a bit of hand shock compared to my Switchback. I think Ill keep my Switchback awhile longer


----------



## Flatone (Nov 29, 2008)

Matthews should have just called Bowtech if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.  I have yet to hear a positive report from someone who has shot it.


----------



## boothy (Nov 29, 2008)

did you shoot the reezen or monster?


----------



## kevincox (Nov 29, 2008)

boothy said:


> did you shoot the reezen or monster?



reezen


----------



## MD746 (Nov 29, 2008)

The Monster is the speed bow for mathews the Reezen is the all around bow for someone thats not a speed nut, but agree my switchback XT is still a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 29, 2008)

Flatone said:


> Matthews should have just called Bowtech if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.  I have yet to hear a positive report from someone who has shot it.



No one outside of the factory has shot a Mathews 2-cam yet.


----------



## boothy (Nov 29, 2008)

MD746 said:


> The Monster is the speed bow for mathews the Reezen is the all around bow for someone thats not a speed nut, but agree my switchback XT is still a sweet shooting bow.



thats not true the reezen is chronographed at over 340 fps the monster is said to shoot 350 plus. both are blazing fast


----------



## arrowslinger2004 (Nov 30, 2008)

*new mathews*

I have shot mathews for seveal years now and don't trade very often but I have the switchback an decided that is time to upgrade.I shot the reezen and decided to shoot the new alphamax 32 and finally purchased the hoyt today.I'm just not happy with the new mathews reezen.Something just didn't feel quit right with it so I guess I will be giving hoyt a try.


----------



## boothy (Nov 30, 2008)

i heard the alphamax was a great shooting bow


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 30, 2008)

Flatone said:


> Matthews should have just called Bowtech if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.  I have yet to hear a positive report from someone who has shot it.



And this pertains to Kevin's thread how?


----------



## Fireaway (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm still shootin a MQ1


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Fireaway said:


> I'm still shootin a MQ1



the deer might jump out of the way of your arrow!


----------



## G Duck (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw the Reezen bow at the local shop. Of course I could not shoot it becouse Im a lefty. and they dont send too many lefty demos. 
The guy at the shop shot it at the indoor range, as a bystander, seemed fast. He said that it had a noticable hand shock.
I will stick with the dxt for now. 
I wish I could find a left handed switchback xt


----------



## reylamb (Dec 1, 2008)

Fireaway said:


> I'm still shootin a MQ1



Which means you are still shooting one of the best bows Mathews ever produced.......


----------



## Fireaway (Dec 1, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> the deer might jump out of the way of your arrow!



fortunately that has not happened yet. How much slower is this bow anyway, it seems to me that the arrow gets to the target pretty darn quick. I have no Idea what the fps of it is?
I figure I will keep using it until it either breaks or I get rich


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 1, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Which means you are still shooting one of the best bows Mathews ever produced.......



Wholeheartedly agree with you on this statement!  Although I recently picked up a used Prestige and it has floored me with how easily it shoots. 



Fireaway said:


> fortunately that has not happened yet. How much slower is this bow anyway, it seems to me that the arrow gets to the target pretty darn quick. I have no Idea what the fps of it is?
> I figure I will keep using it until it either breaks or I get rich



Plenty fast enough bro.  I had one for two years and like an idiot I sold it off.  I took shots at 13 deer in those two years and every one of them went for a ride in my pickup.  Absolute tack driver is what it is!


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Fireaway said:


> fortunately that has not happened yet. How much slower is this bow anyway, it seems to me that the arrow gets to the target pretty darn quick. I have no Idea what the fps of it is?
> I figure I will keep using it until it either breaks or I get rich



oh and i shouldnt ever happen, your bow is PLENTY fast. I shoot a high country premier pro series i have had for about 6 years. I shoot a short draw length and its definately not blazing fast but still kills deer. I have never been a speed freak, no offense to those that are, but you dont need 360fps to kill a deer. It will just make you miss faster.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 1, 2008)

oh and sorry for messin up your thread kevincox, btw, i checked out the reezen (didnt have time to shoot) and the new bowtech admiral. i didnt have time to shoot either but i would like to. I am hung up on the admiral as i have never been a big fan of mathews (i didnt like the top-heavy feel of the reezen)


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Dec 1, 2008)

Flatone said:


> Matthews should have just called Bowtech if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.  I have yet to hear a positive report from someone who has shot it.



Another "expert" heard from....

Ah, by the way... The Reezen is a Single Cam bow.... 

I've heard a few people who have shot the Reezen say it has more hand shock than they are used to out of Mathews, but I've also heard from most people that have actually shot the bow that it is not bad at all, and that if it has the normal swag added to it, stabilizer, etc, that is a smooth shooting bow.

That being said, I love my DXT, and I'll think I'll be shooting it for a long time....


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Dec 1, 2008)

I got the flyer from Mathews today w/ the new bows in it. That "Monster" looks like nothing but a copy cat of a PSE. I've shot Mathews bows since the MQ1 came out (however long thats been) and loved them, but since they done away with the draw stops and now there copying a bow company that i've never liked, if I was going to buy a new bow now I believe it would be a Bowtech.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 1, 2008)

arrowslinger2004 said:


> I have shot mathews for seveal years now and don't trade very often but I have the switchback an decided that is time to upgrade.I shot the reezen and decided to shoot the new alphamax 32 and finally purchased the hoyt today.I'm just not happy with the new mathews reezen.Something just didn't feel quit right with it so I guess I will be giving hoyt a try.



SMART MAN!!!


----------



## Woody17 (Dec 1, 2008)

For you speed demons, "Bowtech Boys", you may want to try the new Mathews cause it's smokin!!!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Dec 1, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> I got the flyer from Mathews today w/ the new bows in it. That "Monster" looks like nothing but a copy cat of a PSE. I've shot Mathews bows since the MQ1 came out (however long thats been) and loved them, but since they done away with the draw stops and now there copying a bow company that i've never liked, if I was going to buy a new bow now I believe it would be a Bowtech.



First, while I currently shoot a DXT, this is my first Mathews, so I am not one of those FanBoy types.  I think most bow manufacturers today make good qualities bows, including, but not limited to Bowtech, Mathews, PSE, Hoyt, Bear, etc.

Now that we got that out of the way, I must say that looks can be deceiving.  I assume you mean that it looks like a PSE because of the cams and the split limbs.  I think if you were to take the time to actually read about the Monster, you would find that it has a new cam system (AVS) that does not operate the same as a PSE.  And split limbs have been around awhile, and used by several bow manufacturers.

Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, and there's nothing wrong with that.  I just get frustrated at the seemingly endless Mathews bashing on the web.  I see it here some, and a TON on AT.  

I could care less what kind of bow you hunt with, as long as you take ethical shots and use a bow capable of putting your game down.

I have yet to shoot any of the new 09 bows, as I bought my DXT in August, and have no plans on buying another new bow this year.  But I don't see how it is constructive in any way to make uninformed comparisons or opinions about bows that you have not shot.

I have seen much about the problems with BowTechs on AT and other places, but I'm not going to bash them.  On the contrary, I will state I think they make a good bow, and I almost bought one myself instead of the DXT.  But the DXT picked me, so who am I to argue?

Sorry to the OP, as I know my rambling is off topic.  Shoot what feels good to you, and keep your uninformed opinions to yourselves....  You help no one by brand bashing, regardless of the brand you choose to bash.

Hunt safe!!  Ignore the FanBoys!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2008)

Fireaway said:


> I'm still shootin a MQ1



That is what I have been shooting for 11 years, and it still has not broke!


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Dec 1, 2008)

Im not bashing anybody. I simply stated that the monster looks like a PSE. Right? You agree? 
As I said, I've shot Mathews for years and I like em. Theres 3 hanging in the basement right now and they all shoot great. I was just stating that I like the design of the Bowtechs better than the newer Mathews. 
  As for different brand bows, most all of them are good. If they werent they wouldnt be in buisness. You can probably find a ton of posts from me cutting down Hoyts or PSE but its all in fun. Just like a guy that drives a Ford says a Chevy is no good (there not by the way ) 
  Your right, im entitled to my opinion as you are too. Now, lets just calm down and think happy thoughts. Cant we all just get along?





WillHunt4Food said:


> First, while I currently shoot a DXT, this is my first Mathews, so I am not one of those FanBoy types.  I think most bow manufacturers today make good qualities bows, including, but not limited to Bowtech, Mathews, PSE, Hoyt, Bear, etc.
> 
> Now that we got that out of the way, I must say that looks can be deceiving.  I assume you mean that it looks like a PSE because of the cams and the split limbs.  I think if you were to take the time to actually read about the Monster, you would find that it has a new cam system (AVS) that does not operate the same as a PSE.  And split limbs have been around awhile, and used by several bow manufacturers.
> 
> ...


----------



## kcausey (Dec 1, 2008)

kevincox said:


> I shot the new Mathews speed bow today. It shoots 340 +fps. Its very fast but has quite a bit of hand shock compared to my Switchback. I think Ill keep my Switchback awhile longer



You need to shoot a 2009 X Force....badly


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 2, 2008)

kcausey said:


> You need to shoot a 2009 X Force....badly



Does Pete give you a cut?


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 2, 2008)

Chris

I understand that looking at the Monster may not excite you too much. Heck last time I saw you on a 3D course you were still shooting an MQ1 and that was only a few years ago... so we all know you don't jump on the latest bandwagon!!  What I am excited about in the Mathews line up is that everyone is covered. Yes everyone. You want MQ1 smoothness go for the DLD. The exact same everything including smoothness on the draw cycle but it is 20 fps faster than the MQ1. I like you still have my MQ1 and will never part with it. I pulled it out and compared it to the DLD when I got it. Very similar but again apples to apples the DLD is much faster. Which is good in my old age. 

Other smooth bows.... the S2 is probably the smoothest in the current line up. But the Dren and DXT are sweet. They are lighter than anything else and very well balanced. 

So you want a competition bow... well there is the Apex, Apex 7, Conquest 4, Conquest 3, and the Prestige. No matter your draw length or desired A to A you are covered. 

NOW for 09 Mathews has decided not to let the X-Forces of the world have all the speed. SO they came out with speed bows. No, speed bows are not for everyone. But they are for some. I am going to order a Monster so I can make my own opinion on whether the AVS system works as designed and makes the draw force smoother. If it does then it will not be a copy of anyone or anything. 

My problem with Bowtechs and X-Forces (I have not shot the 2009 X-Force yet) is the draw force curves. I have shot Mathews so long that I can not get used to the steady build up of those bows. 

When I first started competing I WAS NOT going to be one of those Mathews bandwagon guys. I shot a Martin the first year I competed. I went out of my way to find a bow no one else was shooting. But when I started shooting everything out there and making my own choice... I got an MQ1 at the end of 1999 and I have never looked back. 

I shoot every bow that comes out every year just to see.... and there are so many good bows and they are all different. So we all can have exactly what we want and everyone can be happy.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 2, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> Does Pete give you a cut?



Only cuts i see are from Slick Tricks...4 for 4 this year....meanwhile you still haven't given one a try...


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Dec 2, 2008)

Brian,
 I really think you should buy me one (or two) of them new Mathews'. 

Being the tight wad I am It'll be a long time before I ever own one of the new ones (unless you really do buy me one). Best I can remember i've only bought 2 Mathews new, a MQ1 and a Outback and ive owned/own around 8-10 of em. The only reason I bought the Outback is I got a VERY good deal at a local shop. 

 Theres no doubt all of the Mathews are great bows (new or old), after all, its a Mathews. The thing I just hated to see more than anything is when they done away w/ the draw stops. A draw stop is probably just a mental thing to me but the feel of the LX, Outback, etc w/ the stop just blows away my Switchback. Im guessing the stops were causing warranty issues (30" draw pulling a 27" bow for example). 

BTW, im a 28" draw and i'd preffer 70# please. Man, you sure are a good buddy for buying me those bows. Just for that I'll quit poking fun at you on the 3-d course when you do that little rocking back and forth thing you do while judging yardage


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 3, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Only cuts i see are from Slick Tricks...4 for 4 this year....meanwhile you still haven't given one a try...



Given PSE's or tricks a try?? I've shot both.....


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Im a tight wad too.  I have two MQ-1's that I still love.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 3, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> Given PSE's or tricks a try?? I've shot both.....



Not PSEs..............a new X Force....2009 that is....it won't need any bells or whistle to calm it down....they're built in.....we all know slick tricks can do the job.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 3, 2008)

G Duck said:


> I saw the Reezen bow at the local shop. Of course I could not shoot it becouse Im a lefty. and they dont send too many lefty demos.
> The guy at the shop shot it at the indoor range, as a bystander, seemed fast. He said that it had a noticable hand shock.
> I will stick with the dxt for now.
> I wish I could find a left handed switchback xt



I feel for you.  I'm a left too and I know just what you mean.


----------



## Soybean (Dec 3, 2008)

kcausey said:


> You need to shoot a 2009 X Force....badly



could have said it better myself.  ill be joining the force very soon!!  the firestorm lite will take the backup position


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 3, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> I got the flyer from Mathews today w/ the new bows in it. That "Monster" looks like nothing but a copy cat of a PSE. I've shot Mathews bows since the MQ1 came out (however long thats been) and loved them, but since they done away with the draw stops and now there copying a bow company that i've never liked, if I was going to buy a new bow now I believe it would be a Bowtech.



I like my PSE...


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 3, 2008)

G Duck said:


> I wish I could find a left handed switchback xt



I've got one.....what ya got?


----------



## jharrell (Dec 3, 2008)

I heard that all the speeds Mathews are advertising on the Monster is at 80 lbs. I am going to stick with my Allegiance.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Dec 3, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I like my PSE...



Who asked you?


Your not allowed to say what kind of bow you like anyway. Ol' "Willhunt4food" will get you for giving your opinion!


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 3, 2008)

jharrell said:


> I heard that all the speeds Mathews are advertising on the Monster is at 80 lbs. I am going to stick with my Allegiance.




You heard wrong.  IBO speeds are 5 grains per pound at a 30 inch draw length. So at 70 lbs you shoot a 350 grain arrow. At 80 you would shoot a 400 grain arrow. at 60 you should get the same speed with a 300 grain arrow. 

The only knock that may be legitimate is that the Reezen 6.5s that I have measured have been anywhere from 1/4" to a 1/2" long on the draw. Every X-Force I have seen has been at least 3/4" longer than measured. 28" bow would come in at 28.75" actual measurement. My buddies that shoot those bows are setting them an inch or so short to get the proper draw. Still plenty fast though. I shot a Z-34 and a TX4 (or whatever) Pearson the other day and one of those was dead on draw length the other was 1/2" long. All companies have issues of draw lengths on some bows. The AMO standard is plus or minus 3/4". The Pearson has a really nice draw cycle and I love the draw stop also.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 3, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> I've got one.....what ya got?



DXT, 82nd, and a Guardian.  let me know if you ever want to get rid of it.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 4, 2008)

I shot the new PSE Bow Madness XL........ liked it alot better than any of the XF's...... new or old.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2008)

*i love to shoot all the new bows!*

I'm sorta the same way Brian is, except I shoot Hoyts. 
I gotta tell you, I have on several occasions tried to shoot something else but I just always feel at home when I'm shooting a Hoyt. The Alphamax is just awsome! 
I have been hemmed up with moving, setting up my business I'm my new stomping ground so I have not been able to shoot all the bows, well the Mathews. I shot the the new Bowtechs, and of course the Hoyt, and I've got to tell you if you get a new Admiral or Captian you got one good smooth bow, but again it just doesn't feel like the Alphamax. I want to shoot the 09 X-Force but I will prolly not ever own one. I'll leave them bows for hounddog! Looking at the deer he killed I'd have to say they are working for him! Goooo Jody!
Brian you make me laugh, you need to be on one of those silly commercials with Dave Watson and Jay Gregory....."What'll they think of next?!". With a noticably fake southern draw.lol I like to throw jabs at Brain about the whole Mathews flag waiving fan boy thing.
Shoot what ever gives you repeatable results. New, old, fast, slow, it don't matter. But if you really want the best "get serious, get Hoyt!"


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 4, 2008)

See I am not a fan boy. Yes I shoot only Mathews and so far have never felt someone else had an advantage over me because of equipment. If I ever get to that point I will shoot something else. The guys I shoot with the most don't shoot Mathews and I like shooting their bows. I don't try to sell them on what I shoot unless they ask. Heck one buddy (are you trolling T?) changes bows weekly and doesn't stay in the same brand. So I get to try everything without going to a dealer!! The only reason I got on a thread like this and the one a week or so ago is the folks that throw out false information. Shoot what you like and don't slam what I shoot and we will be best buddies.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 4, 2008)

One question, What is a Fan Boy?
I dont push my brand loyalty on anyone either.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 4, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> You heard wrong.  IBO speeds are 5 grains per pound at a 30 inch draw length. So at 70 lbs you shoot a 350 grain arrow. At 80 you would shoot a 400 grain arrow. at 60 you should get the same speed with a 300 grain arrow.
> 
> The only knock that may be legitimate is that the Reezen 6.5s that I have measured have been anywhere from 1/4" to a 1/2" long on the draw. Every X-Force I have seen has been at least 3/4" longer than measured. 28" bow would come in at 28.75" actual measurement. My buddies that shoot those bows are setting them an inch or so short to get the proper draw. Still plenty fast though. I shot a Z-34 and a TX4 (or whatever) Pearson the other day and one of those was dead on draw length the other was 1/2" long. All companies have issues of draw lengths on some bows. The AMO standard is plus or minus 3/4". The Pearson has a really nice draw cycle and I love the draw stop also.



Uh Oh, I am shooting a 29-3/4" draw Dream Season I'm getting longer When I thought I was settling in my old age..I am only 5'11" tall.
My SharkX and my X-force draw both 29" true..But I have seen some be up to a 1/4" long for sure. 

I like the Mathews bows all seam to be good shooters and ultra smooth..This new one the Reezen 6.5 was much more vibration than I have felt in a Mathews in a very long time..Going all the way back to the 3DVapor & VXPro. I will say that it shot very fast.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 4, 2008)

GDuck......a fan boy is a bandwagon type...... jump from one latest greatest thing to the next. We have alot of them running around here.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats a new term for me, I dont think we have them down this far south


----------



## Stumper (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess I'm behind the times I shoot a Mathews Q2 and I love it, I've thought about upgrading to a Mathews S2, I prefer a heavier bow and it has the string dampers and roller cable guard which my Q2 does not have, it seems to me everyone has to have the fastest bow with super light arrows, to me it does'nt make a big difference if your shooting within 40 yards, the new Mathews bows are going back to the "radical risers" (c shaped) that have been around since the late 80's and early 90's to help gain more speed, I prefer the straight risers. All I hear is faster, faster, speed and more speed in my IMO.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 4, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> I shot the new PSE Bow Madness XL........ liked it alot better than any of the XF's...... new or old.



That is the bow I want to shoot but have yet to have the chance. I like the specs alot. Isn't it 36" and 7" brace height? I like the grip on the PSEs better than anything else I have played with. Should be a shooter.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 4, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> That is the bow I want to shoot but have yet to have the chance. I like the specs alot. Isn't it 36" and 7" brace height? I like the grip on the PSEs better than anything else I have played with. Should be a shooter.



That's it. 36 ATA 6.5BH ...... single cam, much better shooter than the XF........ almost as fast and alot smoother and holds better with the longer ATA....


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 4, 2008)

G Duck said:


> Thats a new term for me, I dont think we have them down this far south



If we do, I've never seen one. They tend to stay a couple hours North, Northwest of us.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 4, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> If we do, I've never seen one. They tend to stay a couple hours North, Northwest of us.



If they had to drive a hundred miles just to see what was new, they would keep what they have. If it was not for the web, I would still have the Pearson Spoiler.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 5, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> That's it. 36 ATA 6.5BH ...... single cam, much better shooter than the XF........ almost as fast and alot smoother and holds better with the longer ATA....


You are correct it shoots mighty good! But for hunting I think I'll stay w/the XF..Although, for the $ it can't be beat!!


----------



## kcausey (Dec 5, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> If we do, I've never seen one. They tend to stay a couple hours North, Northwest of us.




I was on the verge of inviting you hunting too....


----------



## G Duck (Dec 5, 2008)

op2:.......................


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 5, 2008)

kcausey said:


> I was on the verge of inviting you hunting too....



You want me to come up there and kill that BPS buck so you can see what he really scores...... somewhere between 85-and 160???


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Dec 5, 2008)

op2: Yep. Some people on here act like they are getting some kind of commission check for pushing there brand bow. Hey I shoot a Mathews Switchback and all I can say is that I like it and it is fast enough, light hand shock but is a little heavier then I would like. I havent shot many other bows so I cant say why a guy should by a Mathews or anything else. Opinions are like arsholes.. we all have them. They all have good features and they all have not so good features. The truth is if you by from any of the three big dogs in the hunt right now [ Mathews, Bowtech and PSE] you will be getting a good peice. Not many people can say they have a bow they would'nt change something about, even if it was the camo pattern. If they made these bows flawless then guys like us would'nt spend unbelievable amounts of money on new bows because we would already have the perfect bow.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 5, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> You want me to come up there and kill that BPS buck so you can see what he really scores...... somewhere between 85-and 160???




Haha....i even gotta laugh at that one.....after all of the camera pics over the last  years and knowing what i should be seeing out there....i'm convinced they have a cave they go into about the second week of sept......i saw one good buck out there this year....120ish 10....too dark to shoot.  I didn't even hunt there in November because i got so frustrated with the place.......i got a new honeyhole now.....it's nice to finally see 2 1/2 yr old bucks on a regular basis and knowing i'm letting them walk so i can see what they become.....i have seen a borderline P & Y there this year....39 deer in 5 hunts on just a swampy travel route.....i'm proud of it.  I'll be there in the AM and PM tomorrow......and btw focker....i wasn't kidding about the invite......we do put on a good show for these folks don't we....lol............i wanna invite someone who can teach me how to kill big bucks.....haha.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 5, 2008)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> The truth is if you by from any of the three big dogs in the hunt right now [ Mathews, Bowtech and PSE] you will be getting a good peice.



I completely agree.....the 101st was the best bow i have ever shot....i also loved the way the S2 felt and shot....XF with an STS stole my heart.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 6, 2008)

i shot the admiral. not going to try and sell ya'll on it i will just say it does have a smooth draw cycle, it has basically 0 hand shock, and it is very quiet also. i was impressed, like everyone has said though, im sure all the new 09 bows are worth taking a look at if your in the market, shoot em' all.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 6, 2008)

kcausey said:


> i wanna invite someone who can teach me how to kill big bucks.....haha.



Grasshoppa......................... Lesson numba 1, always wear the coolest, newest camo pattern. Everything must match!! Boots, pants, shirt, hat, gloves, mask,panties.....everything!!


----------



## kcausey (Dec 6, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> Grasshoppa......................... Lesson numba 1, always wear the coolest, newest camo pattern. Everything must match!! Boots, pants, shirt, hat, gloves, mask,panties.....everything!!



Check!  (i'm not one of those guys.....I just finally decided to have some nice stuff for a change instead of packing layer after layer.
Deer 2, me 0, Coyote 0, me 1. today.


----------



## jharrell (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow these post get people rattle up talking about bow brands.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 7, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Check!  (i'm not one of those guys.....I just finally decided to have some nice stuff for a change instead of packing layer after layer.
> Deer 2, me 0, Coyote 0, me 1. today.



Lesson #2.......................... Well, we need a 3D course for me to teach you this lesson!!!


----------



## kcausey (Dec 7, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> Lesson #2.......................... Well, we need a 3D course for me to teach you this lesson!!!



Haha...don't we all....how bout  a shot to you know what glendel???  i think we need to make this a sticky.....Horne's best buck tips.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 7, 2008)

kcausey said:


> I was on the verge of inviting you hunting too....



What about me?


----------



## mathewsdxt (Dec 7, 2008)

Flatone said:


> Matthews should have just called Bowtech if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.  I have yet to hear a positive report from someone who has shot it.



What you meant to say was.....  Mathews should have called HOYT if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 7, 2008)

*i concur!*



mathewsdxt said:


> What you meant to say was.....  Mathews should have called HOYT if they wanted to know how to build a dual cam bow.



Your a man of few words, but when you speak you get to the heart of the matter, and for that I salute you!
"Get Serious, Get Hoyt!"


----------



## kcausey (Dec 8, 2008)

G Duck said:


> What about me?



C'mon....let's gang up on'em.....last night i climbed my fav tree.....i have two trees i climb at the golf course side of the property....last time i climbed the gas line tree and watch a 2 yr old 6pt walk 10 yard in front of my fav tree.....i wouldn't have shot him anyway, but it would have been neat to see him up close.....last night....i watched a B & C doe walk 10 yards in front of the gasline tree.....out of range....go figure....then i got a call saying my hall way and new HW floors were flooded due to a running toilet...had to get down and go!....My best spot was waist deep in water....they are lowering lake tobesofkee....got me flooded out!


----------



## G Duck (Dec 8, 2008)

Macon is a long drive from here, Thanks though. I get up too Milledgeville during Christmas each year. I am on doe patrol myself down here.


----------



## limbhanger (Dec 9, 2008)

Shot the Reezen 6.5 with 29" draw at 70 lbs. With a 333.3 grain arrow it was consistantly shooting 326-328 fps. I believe that Mathew's reports it shoots 340 fps with a 350 grain arrow. Hand shock, noise, and the lack of a smooth draw will keep me from buying this bow. I am surprised that this bow was released.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 9, 2008)

kevincox said:


> I shot the new Mathews speed bow today. It shoots 340 +fps. Its very fast but has quite a bit of hand shock compared to my Switchback. I think Ill keep my Switchback awhile longer



that sure is fast.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm still shooting my 3 year old Parker HunterMag and really dont see a reason to change. Is it ok if i still hang out here?


----------



## short stop (Dec 10, 2008)

I cant bring myself  to   lose   50 % to  75 %  value   of  the Brand new bow  I  bought in 06   just so I can have  a new  one .   


   I stay  away from pro shops ......   stay  away  from  proshops .....  thats  what I keep  telling myself .


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 10, 2008)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> op2: Yep. Some people on here act like they are getting some kind of commission check for pushing there brand bow. Hey I shoot a Mathews Switchback and all I can say is that I like it and it is fast enough, light hand shock but is a little heavier then I would like. I havent shot many other bows so I cant say why a guy should by a Mathews or anything else. Opinions are like arsholes.. we all have them. They all have good features and they all have not so good features. The truth is if you by from any of the three big dogs in the hunt right now [ Mathews, Bowtech and PSE] you will be getting a good peice. Not many people can say they have a bow they would'nt change something about, even if it was the camo pattern. If they made these bows flawless then guys like us would'nt spend unbelievable amounts of money on new bows because we would already have the perfect bow.



Pretty good post man! And True. Some of us like to promote Co.'s that stand behind their Products and their Shooters..PSE has been mighty good to me. I enjoy the perks of being on their Staff and Representing them. 

With that being said there are a heap of great bows out there...And that keeps the whole Archery World going We the archers benefit from the Competition!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 11, 2008)

limbhanger said:


> Shot the Reezen 6.5 with 29" draw at 70 lbs. With a 333.3 grain arrow it was consistantly shooting 326-328 fps. I believe that Mathew's reports it shoots 340 fps with a 350 grain arrow. Hand shock, noise, and the lack of a smooth draw will keep me from buying this bow. I am surprised that this bow was released.



We shot the 1@ Chucks and a 350-gr. arrow on 29" and 70#'s saw 326-fps not to bad add 1" of d.l. and 336..Not too bad! But as you stated pretty rough drawing and more vibs. than I have felt in a Mathews since wayyy back..None the less an STS and good stab. ought to take alot out of it.
I am hearing some mighty good things about the Monster(2-cam) over on AT from folks that I know and trust, seems to be awesome!


----------



## limbhanger (Dec 11, 2008)

Taylor Co., I plan on shooting the Monster when one comes available at the bow shop. I could not get over the draw cycle on the Reezen.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 12, 2008)

limbhanger said:


> Taylor Co., I plan on shooting the Monster when one comes available at the bow shop. I could not get over the draw cycle on the Reezen.



Pretty dog-gone stout to me as well.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 12, 2008)

limbhanger said:


> Shot the Reezen 6.5 with 29" draw at 70 lbs. With a 333.3 grain arrow it was consistantly shooting 326-328 fps. I believe that Mathew's reports it shoots 340 fps with a 350 grain arrow. Hand shock, noise, and the lack of a smooth draw will keep me from buying this bow. I am surprised that this bow was released.



I agree. I was less than impressed! I may shoot the Monster and see what I think


----------



## patterstdeer (Dec 12, 2008)

I checked out the new ones as well and am still quite happy with the Switchback XT. I don't see any reason to upgrade.


----------

